# ICD-9 Coding professional fees on inpatient stays



## bjw1980 (Aug 11, 2010)

I work for a CAH with method II billing. WE have two sets of coders- physician and hospital. WHen we have an inpatient we both code the claim- hosptial coders for the facility and physician coders for the professional fees.  We have always been told that the physician coders coder per day and that the hospital coders code the entire stay.  SO when someone comes in with nausea, vomitng and diarrhea and the next day it is determined it is gastroenteritis- hospital coders will code only the gastroenteritis while the physician coders wll code the N,V and D for day 1 and gastroenteritis for day 2. Is this correct?  I have searched everywhere to find information that states physician coders will code per day and not the entire record.  Please help


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes it is correct the physician coders code per day while the facility codes the stay.


----------



## bjw1980 (Aug 12, 2010)

Debra- Where did you find this information at. We have the same understanding but we are trying to tell someone else this is how it is suppose to be but without any concrete evidence they do not believe us. WE were trying to find it in writing but can't seem to find it anywhere. Thanks for any info you can give.


----------



## pbranan@georgiahealth.edu (Mar 12, 2014)

mitchellde said:


> Yes it is correct the physician coders code per day while the facility codes the stay.



Six years later I still have the same question. Ms. Mitchell, would you please provide us with your source of this information?


----------

